
The obsessive dreamers behind a $17M miniature model of Canada - gavman
https://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2019/06/29/wee-the-north-the-obsessive-dreamers-behind-a-17-million-miniature-model-of-canada.html
======
towndrunk
That would be super fun to work on this project.

